# How is the seaweed in Navarre to Destin?



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Went out to PCB Wednesday and the seaweed is still thick in the surf, but want to do some sharking this weekend, so...does anyone know if it is any better in Navarre to Destin? Thought it'd be worth a shot at least but would rather not waste the gas to get out there if it's all for nothing and have to turn right around.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was at Henderson beach yesterday with my paddleboard / without my fishing gear and there was no one fishing that whole stretch (it was @10am) There was a couple kayak fishermen. There was grass but I think it is still fishable....I have seen a lot worse.
Cheers!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Some patches coming in at Navarre according to my source. Haven't been down to see for myself yet.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was searching for the same answers, tryin to go this weekend as well. Any more info for the Navarre area would be great. Thanks.


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Been fishing navarre last 2 days and grass is not a problem. Yesterday fishing was great. This morning was slow, going back out soon.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys...I think I'll be hitting up Navarre or FWB tomorrow then. Gotta get that 80w wet!


----------

